# Deva, Countess of Chester Asylum, April '08



## BrickMan (Apr 21, 2008)

Visited with Mykal (who also drove, thanks!), Shepy, MissAngelfish + wellwasp (28 tags, not sure if all you guys have same DP tags).

First report on DP, i've read th faq's and rules as well as possible, so if theres any probs please just say!!! It'll probably be something obvious that i've done wrong though 

We visited the main part of the derelict site, which contains just two ward blocks (out of originally 7/8), kitchens, water tower, admin, countless corridoors, and a few other bits. Sadly we missed the annexe, which contains the morg.






the clown learns to ride his bike!





sadly we couldn't find the trikes, one of the features of deva!





looking down the spiral tower staircase, well wasp came within 1.5 seconds of meeting security face to face thru the open window, I was just out of his sight, although i could see him looking/listening thru the hollow back'd stair pieces





some haunting reading in admin, most of these reports were about patients that did a runner then commited suicide elsewhere in teh country, and then the report process was all documented. Worst one I found was a guy that hung/killed himself in the local woods where I mountaibike/build trails just a few miles from my house, yet 150miles from deva itself. I vaguely remember it being in the news.





Fire map of whole site.





outdoor spaces are common at deva thanks to its spaced out format





not the best pann in teh world, I forgot my tripod on the day so was shooting handheld on aperturepri





quick look outside!





female toilets inside the kitchens





a damp store room behind admin. seemed there was more store rooms than there was anything else!





the kitchens





on the way up the tower





it was a pigeon shiz nightmare up there, I hated it, esp when there was no view!!!





brick corridoors with rounded windows gave amazing light 





kitchens again





in a modern gym area





well wasp checks security isn't lurking before we play with the loverly iron staircase 





needless detail in what is essentially a maintance depot!





there were box's full of these, unused





detail of th bikes brakes!





the smallest store room, this was the only access, tehre was no full size door, this hatch is about A3 in size!!





the last of th files, boxs of them piled up at admin





ultrasound machines? 3 or 4 of them, just sat there being wasted! i'm sure theres a VERY large hospital next door that could use these things!





well wasp trys to make the window cleaning things move.





last pic! thew! a fully stocked medical room in one of the wards.

In most asylums you always find the odd storeroom on a ward/corridoor that they've just forgotton to empty when they left, or couldn't be bothered more like  These are what really fascinate me, seeing what belongings were left behind.


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 21, 2008)

nice pics mate i found the place very interesting when we where here


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 21, 2008)

hehe, we were at st georges, morpeth recently and found your name pincheck


----------



## restlessdreams (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice one!! Was a shame I couldn't make it down there.. I'm sure there'll be a next time though


----------



## Granty (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice set of pics there, and some good reading too


----------



## _Belial (Jul 2, 2008)

Ooh that looks excellent indeed, a great find, and in such good condition as well, would love to visit this location, infact, PM incoming


----------



## smileysal (Jul 2, 2008)

How come I missed this report?  Anyway, I love that spiral staircase, and love the detail in the steps themselves. Love those admin doors and the archway. Crazy those Ultrasound machines just left there when the NHS is crying out for equipment!!

Excellent pics, and good report.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 5, 2008)

i thought they would check their spelling on a death record


----------



## Dystopia (Jul 13, 2008)

CHEWY said:


> i thought they would check their spelling on a death record


LOL-Metal Health Service!  Well how do *you* know he wasn't a malfunctioning cyborg? 

Lovely images and I really like the ornate corridor as well as the records and medical equipment.


----------



## DerelictBrain (Jul 19, 2008)

oh wow interesting.

i work in the hospital(obviously the general hospital that isnt derelict!) and quite often walk around the grounds on my lunch break. Its so so silent behind the old Deva, really creeps me out!! 
They are building houses now right by some of the old buildings, im not sure if any of the Deva is going to be knocked down. 
The biggest part that faces the main road is the '1829 building'. It used to be the 'Chester County Lunatic Asylum' and that is still used for the PCT headquarters/occy health, human resourses, psychology etc etc.

Ive always been very intrigued though, so many buildings there, i want to know what was in them all!!


----------



## BrickMan (Jul 23, 2008)

haven't been on DP for a while now so just catching up with a few threads!

yes, I forgot my tripod for this explore (typical!), so piccies aren't the best.

yeah its a fascinating building, esp the annexe portion (which is earmarked for a future visit ), 

fao derelictbrain, yeah its a nice one to walk around! shame houses are being built as close as they are (that bit is the annexe, which is mostly wards, but has a small gym hall), prob not a great idea for you to get inside, if caught you could stand to loose your job/ disciplined, its happened before, and I recently turned down a county council job near me for that reason, if caught, it looks very bad for one of their employees and they have to be seen to do something about it!


----------

